# Ww2 Naval Vessels



## ROBERT HENDERSON

During World War 2 I remember going aboard a Naval Vessel at the East End of Parkeston Quay. She was a luxurious sailing yacht. The Navy name was H.M.S. Badger, I believe was used as a HQ ship. Does anybody have information as to her origins and subsequent fate after the War.(Cloud)


----------



## ian d.cameron

I think this is what you want Robert
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/67207


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

*HMS Badger*

Thanks very much for the info. Ian. I have searched a lot of websites for this information. The one you gave answered my query, it is now in my bookmarks.
Regards Robert(K)


----------



## davetodd

Hello Robert
Some time ago Steve Farrow posted an image of HMS Badger.
She is shown in Grimsby Docks, newly arrived for conversion by Doig's Shipyard for prawn fishing in the Medi. or Red Sea I think.
This was under the orders of a Crown Agency for the UK government.
I remember seeing her on the slipway during conversion.
Four masted commercial vessel with diesel engine, she was fitted out and re-named African Queen.
Grimsby Library have a few photographs of her.

If you click GALLERY on the tabs at the top of your display and search for HMS Badger, you should fine the image posted by Steve Farrow.

Best Regards
Dave


----------



## davetodd

Sorry Robert,
I gave you the wrong search name.
Type in African Queen NOT HMS Badger.
My apologies.
Dave


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

*H.m.s. Badger*

Thanks for the information Dave. Although I was only a schoolboy at the time I remember the ship looking much smarter than in the photo, even in wartime her masts were still kept varnished. In my school holidays I used to go mostly on the river with local fishermen, sometimes they went alongside the Badger with fresh fish. The main saloon was really luxurious.
Regards Robert(K)


----------

